

Ask HN:  I have a FaceBook Group with 100,000 People In It...now what? - keltecp11
http://www.facebook.com/#/group.php?gid=2269355003&ref=ts

======
ivankirigin
Make a pamphlet, sell it on <http://www.lulu.com/>

Make an app to gift it, so friends can criticize eachother's shotgun habits
with a social gesture

Is the goal monetization? Because if not, you might already be done.

------
covercash
Check out this interview on Mixergy: <http://mixergy.com/jeff-widman-
brandglue/>

The founder of BrandGlue talks about groups vs fan pages and how to
effectively market to your followers on facebook. Some interesting tips about
how to get your group mentions into other people's news feeds.

------
staunch
Maybe you could let people create their own customized "House Rules" reference
card for their car, maybe as a sticker they could attach to their passenger
window or something.

    
    
        $12 * 100,000 * 0.05 = $60k

~~~
bmcleod
Randomly multiplying a sample by an arbitrary "small" percentage is a terrible
way of demonstrating profit potential.

Unless you can demonstrate otherwise, the correct calculation is: $12 *
100,000 * percentage of people that are your mum = $0-$24

~~~
nathanh
Exactly. People only have to convince 0.0000000001% of a 6B person market to
marry them, but it's still a hard thing to do.

~~~
fizx
Actually, I bet I could convince at least 1/100 of that group to marry me.
It's the mutual compatibility that's the problem.

------
Shamiq
Perhaps fix the link at <http://www.shotgun.com>

~~~
lanstein
I was going to say, nice domain! ;)

------
csuper
Write the book and sell it to them...

[http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/12/08/no-more-
excu...](http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/12/08/no-more-excuses-how-
to-make-an-extra-100000-in-the-next-6-months/)

------
netcan
The domain (Shotgun.com) would be more valuable then the group, wouldn't it?

In any case, throw up an online shop on it, posters, pamphlets, coffee table
book, bumper stickers. See if any of it sells.

~~~
slig
He's linking to that domain, doesn't mean that he owns it.

~~~
netcan
OK. Why linking to that domain?

------
tsally
Christmas/Holiday gifts seem like the obvious choice. I would definitely buy a
poster for my brother with the rules of shotgun on it (if it was funny). Not
sure if you can put it together in time.

------
netcan
Found this site: shotgunrules.com

It uses the same text & sells a pocketbook.

------
javery
Write an ebook on how to create a facebook group and get it up to 100,000
people.

~~~
ivankirigin
no, do not become a social media consultant.

that path to hell is paved with the carcasses of trampled douchebags.

------
iterationx
Get suggestions from them then make an book that can be sold at urban
outfitters

------
GiraffeNecktie
I suppose there's already a shotgun iPhone app. Or twenty.

------
keltecp11
Anyone have any ideas? I was thinking maybe taking the content from the group
and making a 'Rules for Calling Shotgun" Pocket book (that people could keep
in their cars). Everyday I get a facebook message from 1 or 2 people who want
me to put their information on the 'group details' page... but anyone know of
anyone or have any other ideas?

Thanks.

~~~
byrneseyeview
The path of least resistance: buy a new domain, create a Shotgun Rules wiki on
it, enable Adsense, and link to it from your page.

